#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-30
<avinsol> Bona nit, que hi ha algú??? bé, en tot cas algú que em situi una mica amb el Unity que tot just començo a explorar
#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-31
<avinsol> Bona tarda, algú em pot donar un cop de mà amb la configuració del mouse???
<avinsol> Bona tarda, algú em pot donar un cop de mà amb la configuració del mouse???
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-01
<sergimateo> Bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> bona nit!
<giorgiograppa> i bon any!
<josepgallart> bona nit
<giorgiograppa> bona
<sergimateo> bona nit, grappa i gallart !
<wagafo> Bones a tothom...
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<josepgallart> bona nit a tots
<alexm> bona nit a tothom
<rafael_carreras> #########################################################
<rafael_carreras> com ja estem saludats, anem pel primer punt :)
<giorgiograppa> bona nit, sergimateo
<rafael_carreras> Estat del marxandatge ubuntaire i properes accions
<rafael_carreras> bé, l'estat és que tenim un munt de samarretes, així que aquest cop no en farem més
<rafael_carreras> va bé? :)
<wagafo> +1
<josepgallart> si
<sergimateo> +1
<josepgallart> +1
<sergimateo> son generiques, llavors tindran sortida, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sergimateo, SÍ, CAP PROBLEMA
<rafael_carreras> ui, perdó per cridar
<sergimateo> ferpecte...
<rafael_carreras> doncs va, el segon punt
<rafael_carreras> Preparatius per la Ubuntu Global Jam
<sergimateo> i lo de properes accions, que era?
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom... jo encara no havia saludat ;)
<rafael_carreras> doncs que no farem samarretes ;-)
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, ok!
<rafael_carreras> per la ugj no sé si queda res per organitzar
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, +1 al tema samarretes (ja sé que és fora de termini però per si cal pel tema quòrum)
<rafael_carreras> els de vilaweb estan assabentats
<wagafo> jo vindré a la tarda perquè he de cuidar un examen al matí
<rafael_carreras> jo hi aniré només al matí
<rafael_carreras> així que igual no ens veiem
<wagafo> rafael_carreras, els nostres camins es creuen
<josepgallart> si es confirmen les pitjors previsions de temps jo no baixaré a la UGJ
<rafael_carreras> no cal portar res especial a la ugj, oi?
<sergimateo> jo no recordava la data, tenia programat anar a pescar en barca. Potser es cancel·la pel mal temps, o sigui que es probable que hi faci cap.
<wagafo> rafael_carreras, ganes de pencar
<SiscoGarcia> jo potser us veuré a tots dos, finalment he trobat una fórmula per venir... tot i que serà una mica després de les 10:00, i potser hauré de marxar una mica abans
<alexm> jo tampoc podré venir aquest cop
<ggrappa> (m'he perdut algunes línies, disculpeu) a quina hora hi estem convocats?
<SiscoGarcia> sabeu alguna cosa del dpm?
<SiscoGarcia> ggrappa, a les 10:00
<ggrappa> gràcies SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> ;) per cert, bon any
<ggrappa> =ment
<rafael_carreras> hem quedat a les 10? vaja, em pensava que era a les 11
<wagafo> Jo anotaré a la wiki una sessió de "revisió de bugs" a la UGJ, m'he fet del grup de "bugs triagers" de fa tres mesos
<rafael_carreras> ei, al wiki posa a les 11
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/UbuntuGlobalJam092011
<SiscoGarcia> ups. rafael_carreras  tens raó, és a les 11:00
<rafael_carreras> wagafo, genial!
<SiscoGarcia> bugs triagers? wagafo què és això?
<sergimateo> però un cafè amb xupito d'orujo a les 10:00 no fa mal a ningu, oi giorgio?
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, que les ugj són per a treballar :P
<ggrappa> sergimateo, ara has parlat com un home!
<ggrappa> SiscoGarcia, però això és fora de concurs
<sergimateo> ggrappa, mig home. que faig 1,62m :P
<ggrappa> amb cafè i orujo, home complet, fet i dret!
<wagafo> SiscoGarcia, és una etapa prèvia que es fa amb els errors en què es revisa si l'informe té tota la informació necessària perquè els desenvolupadors puguin començar a treballar en ells. Ho pot fer qualsevol que vulgui col·laborar.
<SiscoGarcia> perfecte wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> el que no sé és si em veig amb cor de discernir-ho :(
<wagafo> SiscoGarcia, L'únic requisit és saber una mica d'anglès per entablar una conversa amb el/la que va reportar l'error
<sergimateo> josepgallart, per cert, quines son les pitjors previsions del temps que has sentit?
<SiscoGarcia> si és així, potser ho puc intentar
<josepgallart> tempestes i tormrntes importants
<sergimateo> a tot això, sabem algo del dpm???
<wagafo> sergimateo, l'huracà Elena s'ha desviat i ve cap aquí
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, aquesta pregunta ja l'he feta fa una estona
<rafael_carreras> no, no en sabem res del dpm
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, ja, l'estava reprenent
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, al wiki consta que ell se'n cuida de les traduccions però podem mirar de fer-ho sense ell, com a les Borges
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, ;)
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí
<SiscoGarcia> veig que et fan més cas que a mi
<SiscoGarcia> si és a les 11:00 suposo que podré venir a temps...
<rafael_carreras> si algú vol que li porti samarretes, digueu-m'ho abans de dissabte
<ggrappa> aleshores, el tema de les traduccions es farà igualment, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí, és clar
<SiscoGarcia> ... si no vingués el dpm ens en podríem cuidar entre tots
<josepgallart> http://www.meteo.cat/servmet/prediccio/mtermini/cat/d2.html
<ggrappa> ok
<sergimateo> en dpm no agafa el mobil.
<sergimateo> suposo que no hi podrem comptar
<rafael_carreras> tampoc no passa res
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, la previsió és de molta probabilitat de pluges, però no sé si hi diu que siguin tempestuoses
<josepgallart> amb cadira tot sol i plovent res de res
<sergimateo> per cert, hi ha un ordre en fer les activitats o serà segons decidim a vilaweb?
<SiscoGarcia> recordeu que a les Borges Jam vam començar a traduir sense ell
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, ordre? defineix-ho :P
<sergimateo> a mi les traduccions son el que menys em preocupa, no som experts pero tots en sabem una mica...
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, suposo que ho decidirem sobre la marxa
<wagafo> La que proposo jo serà a la tarde, arribaré cap a les 14:00 o així.
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, ordre: masculí singular. accio d'intentar endreçar el caos :P
<SiscoGarcia> i també suposo que depenent de la gent que puguem aplegar podrem fer grups i que cada grup es dediqui a una cosa
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, de gran podries ser diccionari XD
<SiscoGarcia> merci, per això
<SiscoGarcia> podem confirmar que se'ns espera a Vilaweb?
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, de gran vull ser un vividor, no un diccionari :P Ah, i la deficinió me l'he inventat...
<SiscoGarcia> però ha quedat de conya
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, em sembla que no queden places de vividor
<ggrappa> SiscoGarcia, s'han mort tots, els vividors, sempre en queden places
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia, sí, vilaweb està confirmat
<ggrappa> (la mala vida...)
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies rafael_carreras
<josepgallart> ens estan esperant
<SiscoGarcia> crec que el segon punt està llest, oi?
<rafael_carreras> sí
<SiscoGarcia> què tal el tercer ggrappa ?
<rafael_carreras> podem passar al punt extra del ggrappa
<sergimateo> acabo de veure la prediccó de temps que ha penjat en josep... ja hi podeu comptar que aniré a la UGJ ;-)
<ggrappa> el què he comentat pel correu?
<SiscoGarcia> sí ggrappa
<ggrappa> no va primer el primer punt?
<wagafo> grappa, "La mort dels vividors...", bon joc de paraules per al títol de la teva pròxima novel·la
<ggrappa> wagafo, hahaha!
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, és boníssim
<sergimateo> wagafo, bona!!!
<SiscoGarcia> ggrappa, ja hem acabat els dos punts que hi havia a l'ordre del dia
<ggrappa> bé, doncs si voleu, us explico una mica
<SiscoGarcia> síiii
<ggrappa> un parell d'amics valencians, ubuntaires,
<ggrappa> estan participant amb el grup 15M de Meliana
<ggrappa> i fa temps que estan mirant de fer una festa,
<ggrappa> o una xerrada introductòria
<ggrappa> sembla que hi ha gent interessada,
<ggrappa> alguns fins i tot usuaris amb poca pràctica
<ggrappa> i els fa goig fer una mini festa
<ggrappa> amb alguna xerrada molt bàsica
<ggrappa> i una install
<ggrappa> encara no sé
<ggrappa> com estaria el tema de local i infraestructura
<ggrappa> però sembla que sí que tindrien algun lloc
<ggrappa> com tenim el calendari?
<ggrappa> (ah, per cert, en aquells poblets es menja molt bé)
<wagafo> Per on cau el lloc on es faria, prop de València ciutat?
<SiscoGarcia> seria a Meliana, oi?
<ggrappa> a 15 minuts en cotxe
<ggrappa> en principi, Meliana mateixa
<ggrappa> de tota manera, els pobles estan tots a tocar
<ggrappa> per Meliana és la referència
<ggrappa> en principi, ells proposaven algun dissabte d'octubre
<SiscoGarcia> ja sé que segons com creuant un carrer canvies de poble
<ggrappa> però està molt damunt de la sortida de la nova versió, oi?
<rafael_carreras> a mi em va bé el 22 i el 29 d'octubre
<SiscoGarcia> de fet surt a l'octubre, el 29 si no m'equivoco
<SiscoGarcia> perdó, el 27 (havia mirat setembre)
<wagafo> El 29 és part del cap de setmana de pont de l'1 de novembre
<rafael_carreras> ui
<SiscoGarcia> sí, és clar, jo no puc ni el 8 ni el 29, i els altres no ho sé
<rafael_carreras> doncs el 22
<SiscoGarcia> podem proposar el 22 i veure quanta gent s'hi pot afegir
<rafael_carreras> +1
<SiscoGarcia> esperem que el cubells pugui
<wagafo> Jo aquest trimestre ho tinc molt complicat, però un cop fixada la data puc mirar d'afegir-me
<wagafo> Però sempre ho hauria de decidir una o dues setmanes abans de la data, sobre la marxa
<SiscoGarcia> podem vendre-ho com l'última festa natty (ja sé que aquest argument el vaig emprar per Llimiana)
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<rafael_carreras> un refregit
<SiscoGarcia> també podem fer instaŀlacions de l'oneiric que estarà a punt de sortir
<SiscoGarcia> quants dels presents tenen disponible el 22 d'octubre?
<SiscoGarcia> ho dic per saber de què parlem
<wagafo> Jo com deia no em puc comprometre en cap data d'aquest trimestre
<alexm> o/
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies alexm
<josepgallart> no se pas com o tindre
<alexm> una altra cosa és que hi pugui anar, però lliure ho tinc :p
<sergimateo> jo baixaria, pero aprofitant si es pot omplir un cotxe. Tot sol, ho dubto, que la benzina va cara...
<alexm> sergimateo ++
<SiscoGarcia> de moment sou alexm, rafael_carreras i sergimateo (gairebé un cotxe)
<rafael_carreras> és veritat :-)
<sergimateo> ... i els peatges ja ni ho explico...
<SiscoGarcia> jo aquesta tardor la tinc pleneta, i no ho sabré fins a última hora
<sergimateo> que la economia no la tinc per llençar coets
<SiscoGarcia> ja m'ha passat amb la ugj
<SiscoGarcia> sergimateo, dels coets se'n cuiden allà :P
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, el kappo potser no compta que es motero...
<SiscoGarcia> si li veneu bé la moto potser s'apunta al cotxe
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, mega-lol que m'acabo de fer!
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<SiscoGarcia> que us sembla si fixem el 22 i ja veurem qui pot anar i qui no?
<SiscoGarcia> crec que ens queda una mica lluny a tots plegats
<rafael_carreras> tinc la moto avariada :-(
<SiscoGarcia> nanit cubells
<cubells> bona nit a tots i totes...
<sergimateo> cubells entra just al punt de la conversa. Bona nit!!!
<SiscoGarcia> sí
<SiscoGarcia> potser li podem fer 5 ¢ a veure què en pensa
<sergimateo> cert
<cubells> de?
<alexm> hola cubells, posa't a cobert que aquí reparteixen feina ;)
<SiscoGarcia> cubells, al giorgio li han proposat de fer una festa a Meliana un dissabte d'octubre
<SiscoGarcia> parlàvem de fer-la el 22, com ho tens?
<cubells> cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> doncs ja en sou 4 :P
<ggrappa> iep
<SiscoGarcia> al ggrappa no cal que li expliquem
<ggrappa> m'ha fallat el ruter
<SiscoGarcia> ggrappa, com ho tens pel 22 d'octubre?
<ggrappa> a veure, m'he quedat amb el tema de les dates,
<ggrappa> hi ha més gent disponible, a més del rafael_carreras ?
<sergimateo> SiscoGarcia, tu ets croupier? perque reparteixes les cartes que dona gust...
<SiscoGarcia> és lo que té veure-ho des de fora :P
<ggrappa> (què haurà repartit el SiscoGarcia , senyor...?)
<SiscoGarcia> ggrappa, el cubells està confirmat i el sergimateo i alexm sembla que també... més o menys
<SiscoGarcia> ggrappa, parlem del 22 d'octuber
<SiscoGarcia> bre
<ggrappa> ok, jo crec que no tindré cap problema
<ggrappa> amb cinc, de partida, ja podem fer cosetes
<SiscoGarcia> doncs jo crec que amb 3 de segurs i probabilitats de 5 ja es pot confirmar la data
<ggrappa> ok, doncs els proposo el 22 oct. i a veure què em diuen sobre el local
<rafael_carreras> confirmada! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats
<SiscoGarcia> ... jo no tanco la possibilitat de baixar, però hores d'ara no puc dir-ho
<ggrappa> i sobre la gent interessada
<SiscoGarcia> ostitú, rafael_carreras no perds el temps
<ggrappa> rafael_carreras, ets un llamp!
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, has de fer una sessió sobre la wiki
<SiscoGarcia> a les Borges va quedar pendent
<ggrappa> bé, jo crec que dimarts o dimecres ja tindrem més informació en ferm
<sergimateo> rafael_carreras, ja deia jo que no parlaves... alguna cosa estaves fent en segon pla :P
<SiscoGarcia> claqueta?
<sergimateo> a tot això, consti que jo vaig si omplim un cotxet. Tot sol no crec que pugui.
<ggrappa> quina sessió més ràpida!
<SiscoGarcia> ggrappa, darrerament anem per feina :P
<sergimateo> claqueta. res mes a dir per part meva.
<rafael_carreras> molt bé
<rafael_carreras> ####################################################
<SiscoGarcia> nanit a tothom... i fins dissabte
<wagafo> Bona nit i fins dissabte
<rafael_carreras> bona nit a tothom
<josepgallart> bona nit
<cubells> Bona nit...
<sergimateo> Ens veiem dissabte a vilaweb, veient llamps i trons al carrer. Bona nit!
<alexm> nanit
<josepgallart> jajaja
<g_grappa> iep
<g_grappa> no faig més que caure...
<ggrappa> plof
<ggrappa> iep
<ggrappa> he tornat? o només m'ho sembla?
<alexm> ggrappa: has tornat
<giorgiograppa> nois, porto la negra amb el ruter!
<giorgiograppa> OT: algú sap quina és la vida útil d'un ruter domèstic? ja té quatre anyets, i no sé si està a punt de cascar...
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-02
<giorgiograppa> bona nit
<tsdgeos> dema es la ubuntucosa a can vilaweb?
<giorgiograppa> tsdgeos, sí, a partir de les 11.
<tsdgeos> am
<tsdgeos> ?
<giorgiograppa> sí, del matí
<giorgiograppa> apa
#ubuntu-cat 2011-09-04
<tsdgeos> S'ha cancel·lat la vostra subscripció a la llista de correu Ubuntucat-info <--- ???
<avinsol> Bona tarda, que hi ha algú??
#ubuntu-cat 2013-08-30
<toni_> bon dia
#ubuntu-cat 2013-09-01
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> algú per la reunió?
<rafael_carreras> hola josepgallart
<josepgallart> bona nit
<alexm> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> hoa a tots
<rafael_carreras> recordeu on hem de fer l'UGJ?
<rafael_carreras> vaig a mirar-ho :-P
<rafael_carreras> ah si, a Granollers
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/UbuntuGlobalJam092013
<josepgallart> IES Celesti Vellera Granollers
<rafael_carreras> res, per un moment m'havia semblat que encara no teníem lloc
<rafael_carreras> haurem de fer les crides aviat
<rafael_carreras> algun tema a tractar?
<alexm> jo no sé si podré ser a la UGJ
<josepgallart> jo si que vindre
<rafael_carreras> jo també
<rafael_carreras> bé, si no hi ha res més, me'n vaig a llegir una estona :-)
<rafael_carreras> fins aviat, josepgallart
<alexm> au doncs, a reveure
<rafael_carreras> i alexm ja ens veurem a la reunió de caliu, oi?
<josepgallart> fins aviat!!
<alexm> em temo que tampoc hi seré
<rafael_carreras> oh
<alexm> ni al SFD tampoc :p
<rafael_carreras> ohhh
<josepgallart> que es SFD?
<alexm> aquest mes ja tinc compromisos tots els caps de setmana
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs ja ens veurem quan puguem
<rafael_carreras> http://dlp.caliu.cat
<alexm> molts records i fins una altra doncs
<rafael_carreras> fins una altra!
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-24
<metallic> alexm: el correu ja és a la llista :). Sembla ésser que encara no havia de funcionar
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-30
<Mar> Hola. Fa poc que he instal·lat l'ubuntu al meu ordinador. Necessito fer una còpia de seguretat del meu mòbil abans d'actualitzar el SO. M'han dit de fer servir Helium. L'he instal·lat al mòbil i he descarregat la versió per linux al meu PC. Ara tinc una carpeta a l'Escriptori amb tres arxius: adb, readme i run.sh    Com ho he de fer per instal·lar-lo? No tinc ni idea de què he de posar al terminal
<Mar> La veritat és que vaig molt perduda i agrairia un cop de mà. Gràcies!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-09-03
<rafael_carreras> els ubuntaires som a Ripoll fent la nostra Ubuntu Global Jam
<rafael_carreras> hem dinat molt bé i ens hem posat ja fa una estona a treballar de nou
